# Ever Since Genie Upgrade - Lockups and Freeze Ups



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

Guys,

My experience with Genie is less than enjoyable. I decided to re-up my contract and upgrade my dual tuner DVR to the new 5x DVR. Ever since the upgrade - when shows are played back on all of my DVRs - the shows freeze. DTV stated to me that a software update will happen soon to resolve the issue. That statement was made to me by them on Dec 31st. I noticed the Genie was updated with new Software on 1/9. Previous issues with youtube not working have been resolved however, the freezup on DVR playback remains. 

I have two DVRs. My original plus the new Genie. Also, I have a 3rd receiver in the bedroom. The freeze ups happen on all of the devices. Is there a workaround?

Steve


----------



## Krazeyman (Oct 28, 2011)

Spazzman;3162557 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My experience with Genie is less than enjoyable. I decided to re-up my contract and upgrade my dual tuner DVR to the new 5x DVR. Ever since the upgrade - when shows are played back on all of my DVRs - the shows freeze. DTV stated to me that a software update will happen soon to resolve the issue. That statement was made to me by them on Dec 31st. I noticed the Genie was updated with new Software on 1/9. Previous issues with youtube not working have been resolved however, the freezup on DVR playback remains.
> 
> ...


If you are watching a recorded show on your original Dvr that has the program stored on it. (Not recorded on the genie) Do you have any problems with that?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Press and hold the INFO button and then Run the System Test. If there is something wrong with either your HDD or the Satellite feed, there should be an error code returned.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Spazzman said:


> Guys,
> 
> My experience with Genie is less than enjoyable. I decided to re-up my contract and upgrade my dual tuner DVR to the new 5x DVR. Ever since the upgrade - when shows are played back on all of my DVRs - the shows freeze. DTV stated to me that a software update will happen soon to resolve the issue. That statement was made to me by them on Dec 31st. I noticed the Genie was updated with new Software on 1/9. Previous issues with youtube not working have been resolved however, the freezup on DVR playback remains.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a signal problem if it is affecting all your boxes.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> Sounds like a signal problem if it is affecting all your boxes.


I sort of suspect that they changed the LNB to a SWM LNB and that may be the source of the issue if it happens on all of the receivers...

Can this be seen with live TV as well...

How are the signal strenghts on all receivers?


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

Guys - its not a signal problem because live tv is perfect. It only affects playback of dvr'd shows. DTV told me it had to do with a software update.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But if it happens on shows recorded on your old DVR, and being played back locally, then it has nothing to do with the Genie software. Your old DVR is on completely different software.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Spazzman said:


> Guys - its not a signal problem because live tv is perfect. It only affects playback of dvr'd shows. DTV told me it had to do with a software update.


Did you run the system test? Did it come back clean?


----------

